# Cool things to do Exeter/Devon area



## wrysmile (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm after some local knowledge. Going to Exeter on the weekend with my sis and brother-in-law who are visiting me from Oz. We're driving down from London to Exeter Friday night, going to Beautiful Days festi on Sat, then plan to have a bit of a drive/look about on Sunday. I'd like to do something like a great coastal walk with lovely scenery, or alternatively some pretty countryside, eat at a great old pub - maybe try some real ale. Can anyone suggest some sights, great pubs or possibly somewhere between London and Exeter to stop off for a break/meal on Friday? Of course, we'll find things to do, but I always like to get some advice from locals if I can. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 15, 2005)

the best coastal walk in that area is from sidmouth to beer IMO . about 8 miles. it takes about 4 hrs though is there's a few big hills. also you really need a car at each end as the bus service to get back is a bit scarce

but that part of the coast is worth a visit even if you don't do the walk.you could drive to branscombe, park in the village next to the blacksmiths, walk down to the sea and then over the hill to beer. you get fantastic views from up there

village to sea - 10 mins
over the hill to beer - 35-45 mins there are decent places for lunch in beer. the anchor has a garden out the front if its sunny.

then back over to branscombe for your cream tea at the old mill by the blacksmiths.

or the place at the beach at branscombe does decent cakes


----------



## wrysmile (Aug 15, 2005)

Brilliant - I forgot about the cream tea bit - that's a must too! Thanks for your advice, most helpful!!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

There quite a lot to do it Exetre as well if you dont want to go out to far.

There the Quay with a few good pubs, you can also walk along the canal a bit, and theres a little ferry that goes down to double locks and back so perhaps a walk down along the canal to double locks and the ferry back might be a good one. It quite popular this time of year too.

You can hire a couple of mountain bikes on the Quay at Saddles and Paddles and mountainbike donw there, They also do 3/4 man canoes and thats a laugh too. You'll probably have to give them a call beforehand to book them first.

Pubs on the Quay are:

The Waterfront which is a bit poncey for my liking, but they used to do the legendary Dustbin lid pizza which are wicked.
The Port Royal a bit further down the river which is ok
And theres another one I've totally forgotten the name of, sorry but its ok as well and usually they have something happening in the evenings there.

This weekend there is Beautiful days going on out near Honiton which you know but that will mean that its a bit busy on the roads round these ere parts espcially out towards Sidmouth Exmouth Honiton way. So roads might be good to avoid if you dont need to be over there.

If you want to go outisde of Exeter and inland a bit. There is a place to the North called Bickleigh which is on the River Ex. I have lost many a lovely day there spent chilling in the beer Garden of the Fishermans Cot with the river shooting past. At the mo there is also a Maize Maze in Bikcleigh which is always a giggle, and there the Devonshire Centre which was formerly Bikcleigh Mill. There's a castle which is a pleasant walk out too and not strenuous at all so you could have a pleasant afternoon out there. 

Er what else. . um coastal walks wise but its a bit of a trek I quite like N Devon and the walk out round Baggy point from Croyde round to Putsborough and then walk back again. It nice the views are amazing, usually you can see Lundy Island its really nice. Its a bit of a hack form Exter though so its an Early morning job and will take about an hour to hour and a half this time of year. In fact it might take you two. Good for a day out and picnic sort of stuff.

Dartmoors also a short-ish drive from there. My perosnal favorite Lydford Gorge is out there. In fact me and Fizz love it so much we're gonna get married out there   BUT the pubs out there are very very expensive. So if yoru after some pub grub etc dont bother take a picinic with ya

What else . . er . . .shedloads of pubs clubs for the night time. Timepiece is a mix of everything and a good alround club, the Cavren is wicked as well although you really wanna check whats going on down there first as it could be a punk gig one staurday drm and base next week and a 70's night the week after. Timepiece on Sunday evenings throughout the summer usually has a World BEAT night going on which is wicked, loads of african drums, latino beats its a wicked night if its happening so you may want to check that out as well.

Like Rubbershoes said there Branscobe Sidmouth and woodburies good for a couple of decent Pubs so shoot over there but like I said the traffic might be a pain that weekend 

Theres shedloads of stuff mate but I'll be here all day if Im not careful so let me know what you thinks and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

If I were you though I'd hook up with Wills and Stig and just follow them

They are just festival guru's and know everything so yoru bound to have a goodtime whereever they are


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Timepiece is a  good alround club,




on the internet, no one can hear you lie


----------



## Idaho (Aug 17, 2005)

Another good option is to go to Topsham and get the ferry over to the Turf Hotel the other side of the estuary. It's a nice spot for lunch looking out over the Exe (although the food is a tad pricey).


----------



## Griff (Aug 17, 2005)

Wot rubbershoes said.

Park up in Beer walk up the hill and take in the amazing views and walk to Branscombe. Have a beer in The Fountainhead in Branscombe, CAMRA's real ale pub of the year loads of times.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 17, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> on the internet, no one can hear you lie




I Like its . . its homey, and the totties nice  



Oh and its only a couple of quid to get in.

And the world drum thing is wicked


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2005)

My husband is from Buckfastleigh...Dart Valley Railway and the Otter sanctuary...
Just remembered...Dart Valley Railway is now renamed...South Devon line?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 17, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> My husband is from Buckfastleigh...Dart Valley Railway and the Otter sanctuary...
> Just remembered...Dart Valley Railway is now renamed...South Devon line?




Does he know how to make the Buckfast mead ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

Lydford Gorge is magical


----------

